

Why Do You Participate in Open Source? - gengstrand
http://www.dynamicalsoftware.com/developer/community/fostering/participation

======
rwolf
I'd like to hear from a company that has done their research and now has
interesting results--I don't want to be ping'd everytime a baby company has a
wacky, untested theory and a need to generate buzz.

Tell me upfront that you will release this data so I can use it too, or pay
for survey respondents like everyone else.

edit: toned down language.

~~~
gengstrand
Well, we're working on the technology end now but I don't want to show
anything until the bits are a little more cooked. You don't want me to waste
your time with buggy code now do you?

What I was asking about had more to do with what kind of open source
organization do you like to participate with?

